# Lubing a Ghost Hand



## BelGarion (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been reading that the FII types, like Ghost Hand cubes, don't respond well to normal silicone lubes due to the different plastic used in them. Some say use only the injectible silicone lubes, like cube assembly lube, only. Is this true? I want to be sure, just got my new GHost Hands yesterday and it has an odd drag to it. Popped out a piece and the inner edges felt dry, not slick like you'd expect. Since I got to resticker it anyway (got them on order from Cubesmith) due to the orange / red being a few shades off of one another (seems to be a common issue) I can take off the old stickers, lube it, work it in, and wash off the outside before putting on the new stickers. But what do I use for lube? Remember, I'm a total newb to this so it has to be idiot proof.  Thanks again!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2010)

BelGarion said:


> I've been reading that the FII types, like Ghost Hand cubes, don't respond well to normal silicone lubes due to the different plastic used in them. Some say use only the injectible silicone lubes, like cube assembly lube, only. Is this true? I want to be sure, just got my new GHost Hands yesterday and it has an odd drag to it. Popped out a piece and the inner edges felt dry, not slick like you'd expect. Since I got to resticker it anyway (got them on order from Cubesmith) due to the orange / red being a few shades off of one another (seems to be a common issue) I can take off the old stickers, lube it, work it in, and wash off the outside before putting on the new stickers. But what do I use for lube? Remember, I'm a total newb to this so it has to be idiot proof.  Thanks again!



Yes, injectable lube (the stuff that comes in a syringe) works amazing with those cubes.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 17, 2010)

where can you get cheap injectable lube? (including shipping)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll try to find some.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you, I'd like some too


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm afraid after my friend wears out his ghosthand, he'll try to lube it with WD40 or something. he did it with his storebought.


----------



## chris410 (Mar 17, 2010)

I used silicone in my Ghost Hand II and it did not have any adverse affects, slightly better after application. For whatever reason if it catches it completely locks up, I will take the cube apart to see if there are any tabs or formations that cause this. Overall, it's not really a problem more than an annoyance.


----------



## BelGarion (Mar 19, 2010)

So would I. I can only find the Rubik's brand and it's *only* included with their DIY cubes. Reviews of that cube puts it close to what my old one is.  Thanks!



dillonbladez said:


> where can you get cheap injectable lube? (including shipping)


----------



## Parity (Mar 19, 2010)

I used furniture polish on my ghost hand, and it worked great.
Then I lost the damn thing.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

is maru lube the same as injectable silicone.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 19, 2010)

Do ghosthands wear out like Fs since they're F clones?


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 19, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> is maru lube the same as injectable silicone.



yes it is


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Do ghosthands wear out like Fs since they're F clones?



ghost hands are F clones??


----------



## Parity (Mar 19, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Do ghosthands wear out like Fs since they're F clones?
> ...



No.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Mar 19, 2010)

the effect dissapeared after only a couple of hours for me, now it's just as it was before i lubed it


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

Parity said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



ok. i knew there was something wrong there


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2010)

You can get injectable on the Rubik's site if you order stickers, only $4.99. Also, what kind of floor polish works best?


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jig-a-loo works fine on the Ghost Hand for me. I don't see a need to order special lube for just one cube.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been having no problem using CRC Heavy Duty Silicone Spray for Ghost Hand or any other 3x3 cube. Wet silicone lube or shock oil does not seem to last as long. And yes, I replaced the red stickers on my ghost hand with a darker red set. (I wish I had some "Goo Gone" -- my new stickers are bumpy.)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 20, 2010)

Nail polish remover works as well, but I suggest getting the acetone free kind, since it is said that acetone eats away at the plastic. You could also get the scrape rite blade from cubesmith?

Also do you just spray into an edge, then do the same in the exact opposite edge, and work it in? Or do you disassemble and do sweep sprays? I must say I did the usual edge spray and work it in, which usually works GREAT for the storeboughts I've used, but for my Type A Core Type B cubies hybrid type deal, the sweep spray worked much better. Makes me wish I would have tried it with my jig a loo before I gave it away (the jig a loo not the cube ).


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 20, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> You can get injectable on the Rubik's site if you order stickers, only $4.99. Also, what kind of floor polish works best?



lemon shine-up


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 20, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > You can get injectable on the Rubik's site if you order stickers, only $4.99. Also, what kind of floor polish works best?
> ...



I'm going to Rona tomorrow, any chance I'll find it there?


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 20, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> chinesed00d said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



it could be under furniture polish.... it is for sure what rubik's lube is made of. yellow spray can, i think..

i checked my canadian tire and they don't have it. you could try some random furniture polish tho.


----------

